# SCALEING FIISH



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

TAPPAHANNOCK YORK AROUND WEST POINT FEW NICE CROAKER CAUGHT THROUGH ALL THIS WIND AND RAIN IM TIRED OF GETTING SWAMPED IN NEED TO GET A BIGGER BOAT 16 19 FT WOULD ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I COULD PICK ONE UP REAL CLICKER___


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Real clicker,if ya look down farther on this board there is a thread boat for sale.Nobody was intersted so its still for sale.PM me or e me if interested.


----------

